# onkyo sks-ht540b



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

all the reviews for these say they are great speakers i got them for $230, havent had a chance to set them up ive been out of town, was wondering if anyone had an opinion on these if there are good or not.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Not so sure on there speakers as never heard any of them but they make great AV amps.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I heard the Onkyo SKS-HT750 and was underwhelmed. For $400 I thought it would be better for someone to save a couple hundred more and audition other options.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I heard the Onkyo SKS-HT750 and was underwhelmed. For $400 I thought it would be better for someone to save a couple hundred more and audition other options.


We can always save a couple hundred more and get something better though, and going down that road usually ends up in an empty wallet and account balance in a negative value. I've not heard Onkyo speakers, but as John says they make great AVR's and I really do like the Onkyo sound. Add to that they have a good reputation of delivering good VFM and I'd bet it would be hard to find much significantly better for the same money, and that it would come down to preference more than anything. I know there are those that dont like the Onkyo sound.

OP, have you had any previous experience of Onkyo products, if not then the only course of action IMO is as ever see what you think when you try them. If you havent really liked the Onkyo sound in the past then I reckon there is a good chance you too could be underwhelmed, but nobody can know for sure.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

never heard onkyo products, ive had a sony for 15 years that did me proud but wanting to get something better with newer technology, hopefully when i get to set them up they are good if not i will just send them back but for 230 dollars and good reviews i said why not try them.


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

depending on what AVR you're using to power them and the size of the room you're using them in they might be ok. I've heard these with a mid-level Onkyo AVR (thinks it was about 75w per channel) in a room that's 12' x 20' and movies sound pretty good. The sub tends to be kinda muddy when playing music though. the whole setup provided a really good sound-stage for movies but I'd get something else for music.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

ive been looking at 2 receivers the denon avr 1610 and onkyo tx-sr507


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

MataLeo said:


> ive been looking at 2 receivers the denon avr 1610 and onkyo tx-sr507


Denon amps have a warmer sound to the Onkyo amps, so I would suggest a demo if possible, I prefer a brighter more detailed sounding amp but everyone is different and has different tastes, the only way to know for sure is have a listen.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I can only back up Johns statement. For me the Denons like a certain something I cant put my finger on and dont give me that smile factor. I dont think they sound bad, but an Onkyo for me has more life to it, and from that I get more enjoyment. Ive seen just as many people say the reverse though, so as ever, follow Recruits advice and let a demo decide :T


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

i listened to both and i liked both of them because im getting onkyo speakers im thinking about pairing them together, and the price is 50 dollars cheapers, do you guys think the receivers are good


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Onkyo receivers are excellent VFM but like mentioned in your other thread I would look at a higher specd amp than the 507, and the slightly older but still feature filled 6 series would probably be your best bet...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For the price of a 5 series, it is even possible to find re-con'd 7 or even 8 series models with some warranty on them. IMO its certainly worth checking these options out.


----------



## MataLeo (Dec 30, 2009)

i set these speakers up with a denon avr-1610 i bought today and i like the way they sound, i havent had a chance to really play with them but i will, but for now am very pleased with what i got. Thanks you to everyone who gave advice and suggestion it is appreciated.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

As long as you are happy with the sound then that is the job done :T


----------

